# Doctors & Emergency numbers



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi all again

Sorry to keep asking all these questions but it's not long now till we move to Paphos. Is there a good doctor in the Peyia/Coral Bay area as I will need to sort that out as soon as we arive and what do I need to do, it's with having children I think this is one of the important things I need to sort out ASAP. What are the emergency numbers.

thanks Cherie x


----------



## Chris Ward (May 13, 2009)

*Emergency Numbers*



Cherie said:


> Hi all again
> 
> Sorry to keep asking all these questions but it's not long now till we move to Paphos. Is there a good doctor in the Peyia/Coral Bay area as I will need to sort that out as soon as we arive and what do I need to do, it's with having children I think this is one of the important things I need to sort out ASAP. What are the emergency numbers.
> 
> thanks Cherie x


Hi Cherie
I am still in the UK but
As it happens I bought a book today (I like to do my research) and according to Collins 'Easy Greek ' a photo phrase book to call the Police it's 100 - Medical Emergency 166 - and Fire is 199
Vehicles connected with the government such as ambulances have orange licence plates.

Hope this helps
Chris


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Chris Ward said:


> Hi Cherie
> I am still in the UK but
> As it happens I bought a book today (I like to do my research) and according to Collins 'Easy Greek ' a photo phrase book to call the Police it's 100 - Medical Emergency 166 - and Fire is 199
> Vehicles connected with the government such as ambulances have orange licence plates.
> ...


Nope. Collins need to update their info.
The emergency number is 112. That is for all 3 emergency services.


----------



## Chris Ward (May 13, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Nope. Collins need to update their info.
> The emergency number is 112. That is for all 3 emergency services.


Thanks that's usefull to know I only bought the book today and it is supposed to have been published in 2008 maybe we should all get together and write a book thats accurate as this site holds some excellent information such as how to register your car that has been invaluable as we are now sorting and saving ALL the documents relating to our cars in antisipation of the move
Chris


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

thank you will make a note of it

Cherie


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

It might be that you've bought the wrong book, Chris. The details you've described apply to Greece. There is no connection between Greece and Cyprus (apart from culturally of course through an archaic form of the language and the fact that half the island is rooted to the Greek orthodox Church). The emergency vehicles here have ordinary liscence plates (but rental cars have red number plates). If it is a book about Cyprus, maybe some of the phrases were lost in translation, or there is a lazy editor. 

I met a confused ex-pat the other day whose guide book had a section on travel to 'other Greek islands' and described the dolphin water buses and quick connections to the islands by water taxi etc. He was a little disappointed that there were no day trips from Protoras to the islands, and that Cyprus is hundreds of miles away from Greece and actually part of Asia Geographically. 

Another good reason for picking the brains of the forum!


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

and the fact that half the island is rooted to the Greek orthodox Church


That's what the Greek Orthodox Church would have us believe, but if you take a good close look everywhere the roots go far beyond the beginning of Christianity. Take a look at the Temples of Apollo and the Temples of Aphrodity, the amphitheatres, the way their cities were build- Kourion and Kouklia and Amathounta. The Cyprus cities established by Greeks returning home after the Troian war. Look at Stoicism, a very Greek philosophy developed by Zenon of Kition (today Larnaca). Your very own name - the name of an Athenian general!


----------



## Chris Ward (May 13, 2009)

kimonas said:


> It might be that you've bought the wrong book, Chris. The details you've described apply to Greece. There is no connection between Greece and Cyprus (apart from culturally of course through an archaic form of the language and the fact that half the island is rooted to the Greek orthodox Church). The emergency vehicles here have ordinary liscence plates (but rental cars have red number plates). If it is a book about Cyprus, maybe some of the phrases were lost in translation, or there is a lazy editor.
> 
> I met a confused ex-pat the other day whose guide book had a section on travel to 'other Greek islands' and described the dolphin water buses and quick connections to the islands by water taxi etc. He was a little disappointed that there were no day trips from Protoras to the islands, and that Cyprus is hundreds of miles away from Greece and actually part of Asia Geographically.
> 
> Another good reason for picking the brains of the forum!



It was definately a Cyprus book however I did buy more than one ( I should have checked further before I posted sorry) and the AA Guide does list them all being 112 and lists Police 155, Fire 199 and Ambulace 112 in the North.

Chris


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Chris Ward said:


> It was definately a Cyprus book however I did buy more than one ( I should have checked further before I posted sorry) and the AA Guide does list them all being 112 and lists Police 155, Fire 199 and Ambulace 112 in the North.
> 
> Chris


Well maybe in that case those numbers refer to the North which is completely seperate from the South.
Its time guide books and such got their facts straight before confusing poor tourists with wrong information:frusty:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Just out of interest there is a number which you can ring annonymously to report things.
The number is 1460 and it gets you through to the citizens line in Nicosia.
You can use it to report excessive noise, drink driving, drug dealing etc etc.
You will not be asked any details about yourself and the Nicosia police then get on to Paphos police to deal with things immediately and Paphos police then have to report back to Nicosia on what steps have been taken.

We have used this number with good results.


----------



## Chris Ward (May 13, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Just out of interest there is a number which you can ring annonymously to report things.
> The number is 1460 and it gets you through to the citizens line in Nicosia.
> You can use it to report excessive noise, drink driving, drug dealing etc etc.
> You will not be asked any details about yourself and the Nicosia police then get on to Paphos police to deal with things immediately and Paphos police then have to report back to Nicosia on what steps have been taken.
> ...


Is this not something that is open to abuse I am leaving the UK because I want a warm climate but equally to move from a country that is the most watched in the world, has no right to privacy (unless of course you are accusing a man of rape even if it is not true) has become a police state in which you are now guilty unless you can prove your innocence and the parent of a baby in a pram dropping a piece of food is fined the same as someone attempting rape or assault. Possibly a can of worms post I know but I hope the use of this 'citizens line' has some guidelines and accountability if it is used for personal vendetas.
Chis


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Chris Ward said:


> Is this not something that is open to abuse I am leaving the UK because I want a warm climate but equally to move from a country that is the most watched in the world, has no right to privacy (unless of course you are accusing a man of rape even if it is not true) has become a police state in which you are now guilty unless you can prove your innocence and the parent of a baby in a pram dropping a piece of food is fined the same as someone attempting rape or assault. Possibly a can of worms post I know but I hope the use of this 'citizens line' has some guidelines and accountability if it is used for personal vendetas.
> Chis


The problem with Cyprus is that people are normally very loathe to report wrongdoing no matter how bad in case of retribution. The citizens line is there so that people can report things without fear of reprisal.
As for the police state which the UK has become there is nothing of that sort here. In fact quite the opposite, the police can't be bothered half the time to follow up misdemeanours. They like a quiet life


----------



## Chilminder (May 25, 2009)

Cherie said:


> Hi all again
> 
> Sorry to keep asking all these questions but it's not long now till we move to Paphos. Is there a good doctor in the Peyia/Coral Bay area as I will need to sort that out as soon as we arive and what do I need to do, it's with having children I think this is one of the important things I need to sort out ASAP. What are the emergency numbers.
> 
> thanks Cherie x


Hello again I havent been online for a while sorry, Keira will add your daughter on facebook tonight and I will pass your number on to her when I am back in Cyprus.

snip/


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

I love can of worm posts! You will doubtless suffer from the culture shock that leaving a nanny state brings. As Veronica has said, there is little respect for the law here, so that it will be moving from one extreme to the other. There will, I promise you be times when you crave the order that nanystatedom inevitably brings. 

Everyone jumps lights (as there are no cameras) leading to countless head-on smashes at traffic lights, tailgating and speeding are uniquitous - no one seems to understand pelican pedestrian crossings - they stop on green and go on red - numerous tragic road deaths, many of them involving youngsters because the police can't be bothered to police the helmet, seatbelt or driving age laws. There are locked fire exits, parking over disabled ramps, roadworks without diversions, smokers exhaling over infants in public places (usually in front of no smoking signs) and invisible restrictions to opportunities and rights (for example to fair pricing) as Cyprus runs through who you know, and are, rather than what you know. There are no equal rights here. The Forum will be useful to steer you through some of the potential problems of avoiding being ripped off, but it is fair to say that there is a fair degree of rampant xenophobia here which makes coming here on holiday (when you are seen as a fat wallet) a completely different experience to trying to live and work here (when you are seen as competition).

As always, the benefits seem to outweigh the disadvantages, but sometimes, it doesn't always feel that way. Don't get me wrong, I am very much enjoying myself living here, and have learned to accept (and avoid) some of the problems - but being forewarned does help, so I'm not just having a pointless moan. The number that was mentioned is necessary - my wife uses it everytime the local kids set fire to the school opposite our house!


----------



## Chris Ward (May 13, 2009)

kimonas said:


> I love can of worm posts! You will doubtless suffer from the culture shock that leaving a nanny state brings. As Veronica has said, there is little respect for the law here, so that it will be moving from one extreme to the other. There will, I promise you be times when you crave the order that nanystatedom inevitably brings.
> 
> Everyone jumps lights (as there are no cameras) leading to countless head-on smashes at traffic lights, tailgating and speeding are uniquitous - no one seems to understand pelican pedestrian crossings - they stop on green and go on red - numerous tragic road deaths, many of them involving youngsters because the police can't be bothered to police the helmet, seatbelt or driving age laws. There are locked fire exits, parking over disabled ramps, roadworks without diversions, smokers exhaling over infants in public places (usually in front of no smoking signs) and invisible restrictions to opportunities and rights (for example to fair pricing) as Cyprus runs through who you know, and are, rather than what you know. There are no equal rights here. The Forum will be useful to steer you through some of the potential problems of avoiding being ripped off, but it is fair to say that there is a fair degree of rampant xenophobia here which makes coming here on holiday (when you are seen as a fat wallet) a completely different experience to trying to live and work here (when you are seen as competition).
> 
> As always, the benefits seem to outweigh the disadvantages, but sometimes, it doesn't always feel that way. Don't get me wrong, I am very much enjoying myself living here, and have learned to accept (and avoid) some of the problems - but being forewarned does help, so I'm not just having a pointless moan. The number that was mentioned is necessary - my wife uses it everytime the local kids set fire to the school opposite our house!


I am glad you all have an opinion on the 'can of worms' I'll fit right in as I lived in Southern Ireland in the time of Bobby Sands and all the subsequent events which were very hard to live with coming originally from Canada having said that Ireland jumped the lights at that time and it is surprising what a bottle of Jonny Walkers whisky sorted out you solved your own problems by who you knew so the laid back/sort it out yourself/ a little help would be appreciated/ will be ok with me no surprises and no nanny state. I used to have a lot of respect for the police here untill they were more interested in arresting people defending themselves or their homes than arresting those doing the attacking. A liitle respect and tollerance goes a long way!
Chris


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Thank you Casey x


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Just out of interest there is a number which you can ring annonymously to report things.
> The number is 1460 and it gets you through to the citizens line in Nicosia.
> You can use it to report excessive noise, drink driving, drug dealing etc etc.
> You will not be asked any details about yourself and the Nicosia police then get on to Paphos police to deal with things immediately and Paphos police then have to report back to Nicosia on what steps have been taken.
> ...


Thanks Veronica,

I have been looking for this number, people seem to know it exists but don't know the actual number and I didn't see it in the phone book.

Dina


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

theresoon said:


> Thanks Veronica,
> 
> I have been looking for this number, people seem to know it exists but don't know the actual number and I didn't see it in the phone book.
> 
> Dina


It seems not many people know the number but it is in the phone book.
It comes under the emergency numbers.
They call it the Police/citizens communication line


----------

